# Brian and Stewie..



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

Yes, they were named after the Family Guy characters. I don't care for a whole lot of TV, but I do enjoy the good ol slapstick comedies that are drama free.

Anyways, I'm a new poster and figured I should probably get some pictures up of the kiddos..

Here is Brian (8 months old) yesterday waiting for his ride around town to go apartment hunting...






























And of course, we can't forget the kitty. He's the same age, but even more of a pain in the butt.. But you've gotta love 'em 











I keep all my pictures on flickr.com. Feel free to view them here.


----------



## TippysMom (Oct 3, 2008)

They're adorable! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Too cute! I love them! Black cats are the best, I have one. I love Brian's face and chocolate brown eyes, he looks like a good "Brian." Does he talk too? :smile:


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Great pictures!!!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Too cute! I love them! Black cats are the best, I have one. I love Brian's face and chocolate brown eyes, he looks like a good "Brian." Does he talk too? :smile:


lol. No, I wish, though. It would help me understand so much easier what he likes best! heh

And thanks for the compliments, everyone. I'll keep the pictures coming :smile:


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

I got a little better picture of Stewie. Apparently black is SOOO hard to focus on for this camera, but I'm determined to figure out the trick :smile:


Stewie was hiding behind the pillow trying to figure out why I was hiding behind the kool-aid :smile:












We love our pets :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Haha he's so cute! Is he still a kitten?


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Stewie is soooo cute!!!! I love black cats. My first cat was black. :biggrin:


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

lol yeah. He's the same age as Brian @ 8 months. They're our little pains in the butt, but we love 'em.







Here's a couple more we grabbed tonight 


















He got a little food on his nose and didn't realize it lol


----------



## ChattyCathy (Nov 22, 2008)

Ha, ha, ha.... I couldn't stop laughing. SOOOOOO CUTE!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Now that's a messy eater!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

rannmiller said:


> Now that's a messy eater!


lol no joke


----------

